# I simply don't know what to do.....



## Satdiver (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello to you all, I'm new here, my name is Mark and I'm in UK.
Ok a little bit about me, I'm a 5,10 stocky man with a BMI of 27, I keep fit when I am home. 
I work offshore as a Deep sea diver in the oil industry . Because of this I have medical about every two months, I'm 49 yrs old my BP never fluctuates out of the 134-140 over 75-80 range.
I'm very rarely constipated .

Some years ago , I remember having stomach cramps ,sweats .....ill point out I wasn't straining but I did feel I could phoo forever, I recall being tearful and passed out, for how long I don't know. I then got up sat back down and carried on, after this I was fine.
Incidents like this would happen 2-3 times a year.

Over the 10 or so years that this has been going on, I have to say ,NOTHING occurred for maybe the last
3. 
But this last 6 months I have had 3 incidents ,to the point where my new wife was picking me up off the bathroom floor this morning, blood on my head whip lashed neck in place.....
So what happened...
Sitting on the loo a few light cramps at first and a good flow as it were...I start to feel anxious still in flow, the flow is slightly intermittent but continues....almost to the point where I think where has all this come from...and as I said I'm rarely constipated .
I started to feel claustrophobic and the next thing I know, I'm being aided by my wife,I had passed out again I had incidentally not mentioned this to her, because 2 incidents were at work this was the first at home .

I'm booking an appointment at the Dr today, but I'd be interested to hear any thoughts

Thank you in advance

Mark


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Mark,

It sound to me a little like the state of shock. When the body loses a lot of anything quickly, the blood pressure drops so it tries to compensate by putting you on the floor - to raise it.

I need a lot more detail about your poo (I am NOT Gillian McKeith under a pseudonym!). If you want to, contact me privately on the site unless you can be more descriptive in public. Quantity, consistency. smell, any other substance accompanying the movement eg mucus or blood, it is bubbly and any other description that I have not covered! Also useful is a descriptopn of your "normal" poo.

Have a think if anything unusual has passed your lips during the previous 24-48 hours or anything unusual happened during this time.

I await your reply!


----------



## Satdiver (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Diana
It's always the same....not hard but not runny either, like a soft constant flow, seems to last forever. 
Yes it smells but not mingin. Nothing untoward in my diet. It's like a clock inside me says ....ok let's empty
And then that's it....cramps sweats etc 
Generally I'm regular as clock work , never have any issues, never any bubbles blood aliens in my stool

Have a good weekend

Mark


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi again Mark,

I think this maybe as I said before - the body going into a temporary "shock." Do you eat a lot of fibrous foods? If you do, this maybe the cause of the quantity being passed sometimes. It is not ideal to consume much fibre (it is a myth that we need it) as the bowel becomes slack - it doesn't need to push things along much as there is a constant wave of matter coming through the bowel.

Hopefully, you'll have a good weekend too!


----------

